# cat interrupted labour



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

my cat had her kittens at between midnight and 3 am yesterday and we thought the 3 she delivered were the lot. She seemed fine was nursing kitties etc and all seemed well. I was wrong this morning over 24 hours after she gave birth to 3 kitties there are 2 little bumps which i think maybe kittens right next to the birth canal. She isnt in labour tho so im not sure whether they are alive or not. Got a vet appointment for in an hour to see whats going on , i am sooo worried . One of my neighbours told me sometimes cats can have whats called interrupted labour where labour can stop for up to 36 hours then carry on again. Im so worried . Will let u know as soon as i get back whats happening but the vet said its looking like she may need an emergency section if they are kitties. 
Has anyone had any experience like this with cats labour beore?


----------



## lisa c (Feb 11, 2010)

My cat did the same thing 2 years ago. She gave birth to 3 kittens mid afternoon then settled dowm with them. I checked her again before I went to bed and the kittens were feeding nicely and mum was purring away. the next morning she was still purring away but had 2 more kittens who had very recently been born as they were still wet!
Mum and all the kittens were fine.
I'm sure yours will be too. Good luck at the vets and let us know how it went.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep i`ve had a cat deliver two and have another two the next day.
if she`s settled down with them and nursing them and isnt panting or pushing i wouldnt worry too much yet.

also after they have given birth, cats have two big muscles either side of them which do feel like kittens.

if you`re worried, just get the vet to have a gentle feel of her to put your mind at rest.


----------

